# Netzlaufwerk verbinden Windows CE6



## schnitzel444 (1 April 2020)

Hallo,

ich möchte auf einem Beckhoff CX1030 mit Windows CE6 ein Netzlaufwerk mappen, um Daten auszulagern. Kann mir jemand sagen ob dies unter CE möglich ist?
Und wenn ja, wie?

Vielen Dank
LG


----------



## PN/DP (1 April 2020)

Unter Windows CE kann man auf fremde Freigaben/Netzlaufwerke per UNC zugreifen: "\\Server\Freigabename\"

Harald


----------



## schnitzel444 (1 April 2020)

Ok, habe ich jetzt getestet, geht aber leider nicht. Folgendes habe ich auf dem CE Gerät angegeben: "[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Tahoma,Calibri,Geneva,sans-serif]\\10.32.182.22\Public" er legt mir aber die Datei nicht auf das Netzlaufwerk ab, sondern erstellt mir auf dem CE Gerät einen Ordner mit "10.32.182.22" und legt dort die Datei ab. Die IP Adresse ist aber vom CE Gerät aus erreichbar. Von einem Windows 10 Rechner funktioniert es einwandfrei.
Woran kann dies jetzt noch liegen?

Grüße
Ralf
[/FONT]


----------



## PN/DP (1 April 2020)

Du musst den Server-NAME angeben und nicht die IP-Adresse. WinCE kann das nicht mit der IP-Adresse.
siehe mal diese FAQ: Von Panel auf PC über LAN zugreifen

Harald


----------



## schnitzel444 (2 April 2020)

Ok, jetzt funktioniert es. Vielen Dank

Ralf


----------

